# ERC heart wood table build



## woodsmith

Today I started the sorting process. I had cut four 2+in slabs a few weeks back to build a table or benches from, decided on a table.
the three largest ones are about 16 in, so I am hoping for about a table at 40in in width when I am finished.

I have a time table of being finished by Sept 20th as I plan to show this and others at our county fair. San Jacinto County, in east Texas, small town, Coldspring, POP 780 or so. 

Here are the 4 slabs and a few of the tree trunks I'll be using as legs. I plan on building this (trestle table like) with a brace between the two legs and put in stabilizers (cross legs). It will be a custom build all the way. I hope not to use any screws, but have not decided on how to mount the table top to the legs, any advice is welcome and appreciated. 

[attachment=9873]
[attachment=9874]
[attachment=9875]
[attachment=9876]

I have a friend who has a 20in planer and plan on taking the 3 bigger slabs to his place this weekend and get the planed out, hope to keep at least 1 7/8 thickness, in the first part of next week I will update the progress.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm liking this already, can't wait to see what develops of this cool wood.


----------



## Cousinwill

I really like the slabs !!! What kind of wood is it,,,,Cedar ?

Most people probably don't know where Coldsprings is but I do !!! I am from the "Big" city of Nacogdoches not to far away !! I look forward to seeing this project come together :no dice. more please:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are some beautiful slabs ! This will be an amazing table. Cant wait to see the progress.
Scott


----------



## Mizer

Cousinwill said:


> I really like the slabs !!! What kind of wood is it,,,,Cedar ?
> 
> Most people probably don't know where Coldsprings is but I do !!! I am from the "Big" city of Nacogdoches not to far away !! I look forward to seeing this project come together :no dice. more please:



Nacogdoches
Isn't that where Willie P Richardson is from?


----------



## woodsmith

Mizer said:


> Cousinwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the slabs !!! What kind of wood is it,,,,Cedar ?
> 
> Most people probably don't know where Coldsprings is but I do !!! I am from the "Big" city of Nacogdoches not to far away !! I look forward to seeing this project come together :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacogdoches
> Isn't that where Willie P Richardson is from?
Click to expand...


LOL (Willie P Richardson) maybe, mighty small town, been here on and off for 54 years, but then I don't know everyone/


----------



## woodsmith

Yes, its Cedar, all Heart, has a few imperfections, but I plan on making them extra special. 

I just got back from my friends mill, 20 in planer, I still have 2.1/8 to play with. Now to make the decision at to which pieces will be the two outside natural edges. 

Should be a fun build.


----------



## woodsmith

woodsmith said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousinwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the slabs !!! What kind of wood is it,,,,Cedar ?
> 
> Most people probably don't know where Coldsprings is but I do !!! I am from the "Big" city of Nacogdoches not to far away !! I look forward to seeing this project come together :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacogdoches
> Isn't that where Willie P Richardson is from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL (Willie P Richardson) maybe, mighty small town, been here on and off for 54 years, but then I don't know everyone/
Click to expand...


Ok, I got it, Willie is from Nacogdoches...lol George Dickel came by and I guess my mind was preoccupied.


----------



## Mizer

woodsmith said:


> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousinwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the slabs !!! What kind of wood is it,,,,Cedar ?
> 
> Most people probably don't know where Coldsprings is but I do !!! I am from the "Big" city of Nacogdoches not to far away !! I look forward to seeing this project come together :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacogdoches
> Isn't that where Willie P Richardson is from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL (Willie P Richardson) maybe, mighty small town, been here on and off for 54 years, but then I don't know everyone/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I got it, Willie is from Nacogdoches...lol George Dickel came by and I guess my mind was preoccupied.
Click to expand...

Funny guy for sure. I am looking forward to seeing your table. Those look like some nice cedar flitches.


----------



## cabomhn

Looking forward to watching this thread, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## JMC

I got married the 2nd time in Cold Springs in front of JOP 4 days later my youngest was born 1993.


----------



## woodsmith

Time for a short update.

Here are a few shots of the 4 boards, I am paring this top down to three boards. It's just me and each piece was heavy enough already, can't imagine trying to lift the whole top 46 in wide, 72 in long and 2 in thick. I have seen in my mind how I am going to build this table and I think I'll have to use screws in attaching the top, this is so the table and be disassemble for moving and transporting. only two pieces and about 12 screws. 

[attachment=9944]
All 4 planed out and sitting on table in the order and direction I am going to use the,
[attachment=9945]
I have just cut the two outside pieces leaving a live/natural edge and made two cuts on the two inside planks, I attach a 1x12x8 fir board as a guide board and use the fir guide board to ride the fence on my table saw to make these cuts.
[attachment=9946]
I am looking forward to a real wood vice, but for the time being I am making due, working on one of the live edges in this shot, both side have been roughed out, will get to details after I dowel it together.
[attachment=9947]

I will add more picks when I get this puppie doweled together and show the doweling process and the tool I chose for this most important step in joining the pieces together.

I tried to run these big, thick, heavy, to long boards across my 6in planer, but the deck is just to short and I ain't that stout, seems I getting a cupping effect, cause I can't keep the ends down when its coming off the knives.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Really nice to see you making progress! It's going to be really nice!  I think this project should be in the classroom as a build thread since you are making the effort to show your progress as you go and how you are doing things. Others may learn some things from this project.


----------



## woodsmith

woodtickgreg said:


> Really nice to see you making progress! It's going to be really nice!  I think this project should be in the classroom as a build thread since you are making the effort to show your progress as you go and how you are doing things. Others may learn some things from this project.



Can it be moved, I was trying to find the correct place, this seemed a choice, but I will be glad to have it moved and continue the process.


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodsmith said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice to see you making progress! It's going to be really nice!  I think this project should be in the classroom as a build thread since you are making the effort to show your progress as you go and how you are doing things. Others may learn some things from this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be moved, I was trying to find the correct place, this seemed a choice, but I will be glad to have it moved and continue the process.
Click to expand...

Kevin or Mike can move it if your ok with it. Maybe pm one of them?


----------



## Mizer

Looking good!


----------



## woodsmith

I'll be adding more pictures later in the day, it's hot outside, taking a lunch break. the table top is 2/3 glued and doweled. Letting the first two piece set up a few hours before I pull the 3rd piece into place.

I also began working on the two log bases, one of them had more pithy wood hiding underneath some old sap wood and I'm going to have to take a grinder to it after lunch.

More to come soon. :dash2:


----------



## Kevin

I think it is fine to keep it here in the Flat work section. 


Looking good - I bet that's going to be a nice table. What kind of finish are you going to use?


----------



## woodsmith

Kevin said:


> I think it is fine to keep it here in the Flat work section.
> 
> 
> Looking good - I bet that's going to be a nice table. What kind of finish are you going to use?



Unsure of the finish, but leaning to brush on poly, I have a few more dips and dry knot holes than I had hoped in this top. I am going to need to fill them with something (aggregate) thinking wood glue and fine sawdust, crushed something, wish I had some floor sweepings of turquoise. I have until the 20th to finish, want it done sooner so I can make something else to show.


----------



## Mizer

woodsmith said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is fine to keep it here in the Flat work section.
> 
> 
> Looking good - I bet that's going to be a nice table. What kind of finish are you going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure of the finish, but leaning to brush on poly, I have a few more dips and dry knot holes than I had hoped in this top. I am going to need to fill them with something (aggregate) thinking wood glue and fine sawdust, crushed something, wish I had some floor sweepings of turquoise. I have until the 20th to finish, want it done sooner so I can make something else to show.
Click to expand...

I have been using a wipe on finish from General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal, that is much easier than brushing on poly. It is dummy proof, that is why I use it.:wacko1: You could fill those holes with a clear epoxy, maybe do a test run on some scrap.


----------



## woodsmith

Update: I should have drank more water! wow it's hot here in east Texas.

ok, update on table build.

I studied a bit on what kind of joining I wanted to use, I chose to go with dowels, seems like the info says they are the strongest without getting into some very expensive machinery. 

I found the tool "Dowel Max" a bit pricey, until you look at a biscuit joiner.

I got the top put together with a small cup showing up, I put some pressure on it and hope to pull most of it out, if not I have 2+ inches of top to do a bit of planing. 

I'll first show the dowel max tool in use, you walk the tool down the lone with steel rod that fits in the just drilled holes. It works!

[attachment=10091]
Here is the dowel max on the move.
[attachment=10092]
Here is the dowel max with the drill, the whole is cut, I am using 2in long, 3/8 dowels.
[attachment=10093]
OK, drilled the holes and tapped dowels into pilot holes with wood glue, I use elmers. This is the first outside slab, clean the glue up that exits the holes around the dowels, so the build up does not interfere with the joining of the two edges.
[attachment=10094]
Here I am checking my dowel joint, measure twice, drill once.
[attachment=10096]
Here is the second or center board, it's been drilled and glued up, apply liberally, you can clean up what comes out later. Make sure to drill both sides and don't get confused as to which side is which, I do and did mark the tops and the ends, so as not to make a big mistake.
[attachment=10095]
OK, we have the first two boards and we have brought them together, I use a combination of straps and pipe clamps, once I can afford them I will upgrade to some good clamps, but at $40.00 each for the long ones, I have not purchased them yet.
[attachment=10097]
I let these two set up for a while and that might have been a mistake and caused me not to check the levelness and this caused a slight cup, had I caught this and did something about it my job would have gone a bit smoother. we have the 3 board together and put a wedge on it to help remove the cup, I'll get busy with my 3in Makita hand plane and smooth out what I can.
[attachment=10098]
OK, that's were the top is at the moment, I set up a part of my chain saw cutting attachments to cut the trunk legs to 27 and 1/2 in, with the 2in top I'll be right at 29 1/2 in, a prime table height. I did not show this attachment, I will add an image tomorrow and show it on it's 2x6, you'll get it once you see it.
I cut both legs and began the striping process, these are about 10in across the top and 12in across the bottom, each will have a 2x3x24 at the top and the bottom and a tressel type 2x6x32 slab running between them, I plan on using two 1/2 bolts to create the tension points on both sides.
Here are the two legs.
[attachment=10099]
[attachment=10100]
Finally to the end of this update, after many an hour of grubbing, grinding, chiseling, sanding and gnashing of teeth, here is the first leg about 85% done.
Well it says I am out of room, I'll post in another post.


----------



## woodsmith

Here is the leg that is almost done.
[attachment=10101] 
And a shot of the table top in one piece, abet with a cup.

[attachment=10102]
Time for some Dinner!
:teethlaugh:


----------



## woodsmith

Mizer said:


> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is fine to keep it here in the Flat work section.
> 
> 
> Looking good - I bet that's going to be a nice table. What kind of finish are you going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure of the finish, but leaning to brush on poly, I have a few more dips and dry knot holes than I had hoped in this top. I am going to need to fill them with something (aggregate) thinking wood glue and fine sawdust, crushed something, wish I had some floor sweepings of turquoise. I have until the 20th to finish, want it done sooner so I can make something else to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using a wipe on finish from General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal, that is much easier than brushing on poly. It is dummy proof, that is why I use it.:wacko1: You could fill those holes with a clear epoxy, maybe do a test run on some scrap.
Click to expand...


Can I find this stuff at Lowes? I do need to get me some clear epoxy, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mizer

woodsmith said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is fine to keep it here in the Flat work section.
> 
> 
> Looking good - I bet that's going to be a nice table. What kind of finish are you going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure of the finish, but leaning to brush on poly, I have a few more dips and dry knot holes than I had hoped in this top. I am going to need to fill them with something (aggregate) thinking wood glue and fine sawdust, crushed something, wish I had some floor sweepings of turquoise. I have until the 20th to finish, want it done sooner so I can make something else to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using a wipe on finish from General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal, that is much easier than brushing on poly. It is dummy proof, that is why I use it.:wacko1: You could fill those holes with a clear epoxy, maybe do a test run on some scrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I find this stuff at Lowes? I do need to get me some clear epoxy, thanks for the advice.
Click to expand...

Not at Lowes. You can order it from most any of the woodworking supply sites (Rockler, Wood-craft, ect..) Min-wax makes a wipe on poly. I have tried it and was not very impressed.


----------



## Mike1950

I buy arm-r-seal at woodcrafters. Mizer is right- it is a no brainer finish- easy.


----------



## Mizer

Robert, it looks like the glue joint might be a little short on glue. It looks like you only had a little over half of the joint covered in glue and I did not see any glue squeeze out. I am sure that with the dowels it will be plenty strong enough though.


----------



## Mizer

Mike1950 said:


> I buy arm-r-seal at woodcrafters. Mizer is right- it is a no brainer finish- easy.



I think that Mike just con cured that I am a No Brainer.


----------



## Mike1950

Mizer said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy arm-r-seal at woodcrafters. Mizer is right- it is a no brainer finish- easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Mike just con cured that I am a No Brainer.
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodsmith

Just a tease, got the table top hand planed on both side, now trying to figure out how to fill in the imperfections, the wood was very dry and I am thinking dead and dry a long time.

Both legs are 87.3771% done. I am testing a couple of knot holes on the bottom of the table with a wood glue and saw dust mix, hoping for the best, a 2 hour peek and I am feeling good about the mix.

A right at dark photo, wore out, giving it up for the evening.

[attachment=10236]


----------



## woodsmith

I have cut dado joints for the 2x3x24 supports that will attach the table top to the base of the table. the 2 x 3 are now 2 x 2 3/4, the dado joint is 1/2 in deep into the 2 in table tops underbelly. 

the 2x3 is recessed into the log legs 2 1/4 and are doweled. 

I am still trying to find a way to cut a 3 in deep rabbit cut into the base of the legs, I don't have a band saw, but I will find a way.

Things are coming my way, I'll have this puppy solidified in a few days.

[attachment=10279]


----------



## woodsmith

the table is at about 98%. the structure is just about finished, what is left is for to insert the connection bolts into the table top and drill the holes into the table base upper supports. the bolts are 3/8 lag with a regular thread on the opposite end to accept a nut and washer, this will hold the table top securely to the base without a great deal of stress on the cedar itself.

The cross structure beam was a bit tricky to get into place, but the actual mortise holes where easier than I thought. First image is of how I cut the holes, a drill with stop, a jig saw and an oscillating mufti tool with flat/square blade was used to cut the mortises. 

[attachment=10424]

[attachment=10425]

[attachment=10426]

Not sure what to call the 2x3x24 support legs, these are in the raw state of being square off, I will be taking the edge off and rounding them up a bit, this is for both the upper and lower supports.

I have come up with a colored sand, two colors will be mixed together to create a faux turquoise, I'll be using this to fill the voids along with a clear epoxy. I need to do a bit more reading, but the path I intend to take will be to do 100 % of my sanding and finish it off with danish oil and then fill the voids, I may overlay the danish oil finish with an epoxy or a wipe on poly.

I would like to hear from you folks on how this might turn out. FYI - at this point in the build, it is 100% wood. the only metal will be the 4 lag/connection bolts and nuts.


----------



## woodsmith

I'll be spending today working on the table top's upper side. The base is finished, the underside of the table top is finished. I have rubbed the underside down to 00 steel wool and it is looking very pretty, I can't get a picture that shows the beauty, but I guess you guys and gals know that issue with your own work.

Here are a couple of shots of the underside of the table top. I did not fill the voids on the bottom of the table fully, they were filled with the fine sawdust and regular emlers wood glue. I do have a couple of flake areas that need a bit of attention from some CA glue, will get that taken care of later in the week after I get the voids on the top side filled in with resin and a colored sand and charcoal mix. I have come up with a very realistic looking faux turquoise. Now to see what it will look like under the clear epoxy resin.

[attachment=10665]

[attachment=10666]

had a moment, thought I would add a few pics of the finished base.
[attachment=10679]
[attachment=10680]
[attachment=10681]


----------



## Mizer

Looking good!


----------



## woodsmith

Mizer said:


> Looking good!



Thanks, now I enter the home stretch.


----------



## woodsmith

Its been finished to my satisfaction for the show this coming weekend.

I was thinking the colored sand/faux turquoise might be a problem, but she turned out fine. 

If a professional photographer comes by the show I hope to have them take a few shots.

Here is my first big table, seats 6 with comfort, in total it's about 500lbs I think. The finish is a Danish oil finish, rubbed to 00 steel wool, I may run over it with 0000 before the weekend, but I have a few more project to finish before the weekend.
[attachment=10869]
[attachment=10870]
[attachment=10871]
[attachment=10872]

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Brink

Beautiful, and massive. I do like it.


----------



## woodsmith

Brink said:


> Beautiful, and massive. I do like it.



Thanks


----------



## woodsmith

Just pushing her to 600....lol


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I REALLY like it. Great job


----------



## woodsmith

UpNorthWoods said:


> I REALLY like it. Great job



Thanks. 

The county fair show went well, lots of oglers, ohhhs and ahhhhs, and a few hand rubbers.

sold one piece, but not the table.


----------



## Twig Man

Fantastic job!!


----------

